# Assasin Snails



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

does anybody know anything about these snails? i was thinking about getting a few, do they eat the plants? please let me know thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Assasins are a great addition to a planted tank. As their name implies, they will kill any other snail that may be in the tank, plus they eat the dead debris from your plants. This snail likes to burrow in your substrate and will clean up any meaty left overs that you fish leave behind.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

ksls said:


> Assasins are a great addition to a planted tank. As their name implies, they will kill any other snail that may be in the tank, plus they eat the dead debris from your plants. This snail likes to burrow in your substrate and will clean up any meaty left overs that you fish leave behind.


thanks for the info, imgoin to pick up a couple


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

like all snails they are low maint.

they are hearty to exist in a very populated tank. however keep them away from fish like cichlids that are large enough to fit them into their mouths.

otherwise these snails are very good cleaners. for a snail, they are also active. youll almost always see them on the move (all be it slow)
its certainly something interesting to add to the tank. and they can keep the uneaten debris in check as ksls said above.


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

I love assassin snails. I hope when we can get a tank up and running again that they will be one of our first additions. I've always had these snails in tanks because they really do do a good job of helping keep everything cleaner.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my ramhorn snails all died off after a few years just this week








but now that im back looking for more snails ive noticed the petshop i frequent has an entire tank full of assasins. going to pick 3, possibly 4 up this week. 
snails really compliment my cichlids tank. good left over eater for between tank cleanings. and just all around enjoyable to watch


----------

